# Dark Designs in Battledale (online)



## bloodymage (Apr 28, 2002)

The year is 1372 DR, nearing Midsummer and the quadrennial Dales Shieldmeet. The Dalelands  are in peril in this Year of Wild Magic from threats known and unknown. Your job is to simply escort a coster to Essambra in Battledale in time for the Meet. You find the job not so simple...

Most of the anxious whisperings within the Dales concern the Zhentian threat (as usual) and the Drow incursion into Cormanthor. These are the ''known'' threats. As to ''unknown'', well... In Battledale and while attending Shieldmeet (assuming you make it in time!)  the party will encounter several adventuring opportunities. It will just be a matter of deciding which one to tackle first after due consideration of your collective skills, proclivities and experience. In Faerun experience comes easy but then, so does danger! Come, join us in the defense of your homelands.

  This FR play-by-post (and chat) game can be found at  Macray's Keep. Old-timers will glory in the house rules!


----------

